# gh / kh off the chart



## purproadking (Mar 16, 2011)

so i have had an 29 gallon up and running for 6 months and been having good luck with the fish, i have an API master test kit i have been using, but never had a kit to test the gh and kh. So i bought the API kit the other day and tested today. the gh took 22 drops to turn color and the kh took 19, witch is off the API charts. i have well water with and iron filter and a water softner in the house and use this water to do water changes, and have not had any problems with the fish. the ph is 8.2 , ammonia was .25 , with 0 nitrites , 0 nitrates. the fish are tropical community fish, 3 cories, 1fancy goldfish, 3 platies, 1 common pleco, 3 featherfin catfish, and 3 gouriamis. all seem healthy and active. I'm trying to figure my water out because i'm going to start a 90 gallon african cichlid tank soon. i have been drip acclamating all my fish with good success. thanks for any answers.


----------



## DarkMaster Y0da (Nov 21, 2010)

you just have hard water AF cichlids will do fine


----------

